# Out of date Cyclone! Safe?



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I have a full tub of Cyclone here :thumbup1:

Its been opened but only a few scoops short!

The date is 05 / 10 so only two months out of date

Would this be safe to consume?

Thanks


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i would have thought it would be ok as long as it isnt a solid clump or got any crazy fuzz growing on it


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yep, no worries

unless its a conjeeled mess, from being stored in a sauna?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

fatwad said:


> i would have thought it would be ok as long as it isnt a solid clump or got any crazy fuzz growing on it





big pete said:


> yep, no worries
> 
> unless its a conjeeled mess, from being stored in a sauna?


It looks fine, smells fine :thumbup1:

Thanks, i will have a shake later and soon find out :laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just one question, because it really bugs me.

Is it best before that date or Use by that date.

Because there is a massive difference between the 2.

Best Before simply means the product is safe to consume after this date, but to enjoy the product at its best you should consume before. NEVER EVER throw ANY item away that has past it's best before date. ALWAYS ignore best before dates, they mean NOTHING!

Use By date however, is different, and is usually put on perishable foods like eggs, meat, poultry, ready meals, etc etc. This date means that it MAY be unsafe to consume the food after this date, and it is not advisable that you do. However, having said that, this date is ALWAYS on the safe side, so I will even eat chicken, or meat up to 2 days past it's use by, if it smells, and appears to be OK, especially if I am going to cook it! As cooking will kill any human pathogens. It will only be spoilage bacteria affecting taste and texture, post cooking.

P.S. I am a food Safety Officer by profession, so it's not like I don't know what I am talking about on this one.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Is it best before that date or Use by that date.


Best before end 05 / 10 :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Best before end 05 / 10 :thumbup1:


Then it safe for the next 10 years or more if it is kept in the correct conditions, cool and dry.

It's worth remembering my advice, I bet you have thrown away loads of booze, confectionery, biscuits, etc that are perfectly OK.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you can keep it down go for it :lol:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

a long long time ago a mate gave me a tub of 1/2full tub of promax, about 3 years out of date .it was fine. dont know whether it was all denatured or anythng but it didnt make me hurl


----------

